# Porter Cable cordless tools



## cfaas416 (Jan 11, 2011)

I was strolling around low s the other day and noticed pc is coming out with tons of new tools?!? What gives? Anyone try any of them? The look cheaply built?!? Idk though u guys would have something to say about it


----------



## mpmaint (Sep 16, 2010)

The Porter Cables are equal to Black and Decker...total junk.


----------



## MUDFLAP (Nov 28, 2010)

i know people that have had good luck with the drill, best thing to do is pay attention to how tools are performing under jobsite conditions, ask people you work with and around, i dont care what brand you ask about, DEWALT/MAKITA/MILWAUKEE/BOSCH/PANASONIC/ETC. there is somebody on here that loves them, and somebody that thinks they are junk, even if you google {cordless drill reviews} you will pull up 10 different studys with 10 different results, its a real mystery LOL.... , best advice is go with a tool you have seen with your own 2 eyes getting the job done, day in and day out. three or four years ago it wasnt so confusing, but i think lithium batteries have really leveled the playing field, some other brands are contending the almighty DEWALTS heavyweight title.


----------



## dibs16 (Nov 30, 2010)

I noticed the same thing at the same time I lost one of my makita lxt batteries and needed a hammerdrill.. didn't want to buy just one battery


----------



## dibs16 (Nov 30, 2010)

Woops didn't mean to send yet-I had the $139 nicad portercable in my hand and I was like what am I doing?! The next day I bought a corded hammerdrill, and ridgid 12v driver.

Then 2 weeks later inherited all my grandfathers lxt tools..go makita all the way


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

mpmaint said:


> The Porter Cables are equal to Black and Decker...total junk.


Porter Cable is not like B&D, that is just a ridiculous statement.

I have a 14.4v hammer drill that's about 14 years old and is still workin' like a champ. I gave it to one of my guys 6 years ago and he still uses it everyday.


----------



## HandyHails (Feb 28, 2009)

Man O' Man there have been a ton of cordless tool threads on here lately. I thought we all agreed that Makita LXT is the best and all others pale in comparison. TNT the new PC is garbage. You can now close this thread. You're welcome.


----------



## MUDFLAP (Nov 28, 2010)

i mix grout/thinset/adhesives every day, for 20 years, have burned up just about any brand drill you can think of, most last 4-6 months,about a year ago my milwaukee took a dump, i was working just a few miles away from a harbor freight store, so i went there and bought one of their $29 1/2in drills, and for some reason the thing is still going, it refuses to die LOL... it smokes a little, and about 3 months ago the chuck crapped out, had a plumber i was working alongside that day weld the paddle to the chuck, the guys that work for me have a running bet how long it will survive, and promised me they will give it a proper funeral when it dies.


----------



## MUDFLAP (Nov 28, 2010)

handyhails said:


> man o' man there have been a ton of cordless tool threads on here lately. I thought we all agreed that makita lxt is the best and all others pale in comparison. Tnt the new pc is garbage. You can now close this thread. You're welcome.


 lol


----------



## dibs16 (Nov 30, 2010)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Porter Cable is not like B&D, that is just a ridiculous statement.
> 
> I have a 14.4v hammer drill that's about 14 years old and is still workin' like a champ. I gave it to one of my guys 6 years ago and he still uses it everyday.


Yeah, PC was a total different company 14 yrs ago. Go to lowes and check out their tools you won't be all that impressed


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

That's too bad about PC. Thanks for the heads up, I'll check them out.


----------



## HandyHails (Feb 28, 2009)

MUDFLAP said:


> , had a plumber i was working alongside that day weld the paddle to the chuck, the guys that work for me have a running bet how long it will survive, and promised me they will give it a proper funeral when it dies.


:laughing: Love it!


----------



## cfaas416 (Jan 11, 2011)

MUDFLAP said:


> i know people that have had good luck with the drill, best thing to do is pay attention to how tools are performing under jobsite conditions, ask people you work with and around, i dont care what brand you ask about, DEWALT/MAKITA/MILWAUKEE/BOSCH/PANASONIC/ETC. there is somebody on here that loves them, and somebody that thinks they are junk, even if you google {cordless drill reviews} you will pull up 10 different studys with 10 different results, its a real mystery LOL.... , best advice is go with a tool you have seen with your own 2 eyes getting the job done, day in and day out. three or four years ago it wasnt so confusing, but i think lithium batteries have really leveled the playing field, some other brands are contending the almighty DEWALTS heavyweight title.


good point. I know what you mean!! I love my ridgid but they just dont have the lineup like alot of these other companies and not many stores carry them. we had a pc cordless drill a couple years back and it was great but batteries died and i picked up the Ridgid and haven't looked back.... My problem is im a brand hore, once i find a brand i like i want all my tools to be the same. Ridgid doesnt really offer me that flexibility but oh well.


----------



## schaefercs (Jul 10, 2008)

porter cable (owned by the stanley black and decker company who also owns dewalt and bostitch, and used to own delta) tools nowadays are junk. they are nothing more than the company's attempt to take a once good name and ruin it with a homeowner grade product. however, they still do put out a nice 15amp circular saw and have recently released a pretty cool pocket hole jig...


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

I think that Delta and Porter Cable are still hitched.

http://www.portercable.com/


----------



## schaefercs (Jul 10, 2008)

TNTSERVICES said:


> I think that Delta and Porter Cable are still hitched.


www dot coptool dot com/blog/2011/01/stanley_black_decker_sells_off.html

sorry can't post links yet


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

So it's just recent then....hmmm interesting...can't wait to see what they do to it.


----------



## Joe the chippy. (Jul 19, 2010)

MUDFLAP said:


> i mix grout/thinset/adhesives every day, for 20 years, have burned up just about any brand drill you can think of, most last 4-6 months



Why don't you get a proper mixing drill like:

http://www.festool.co.uk/Products/P...px?pid=570442&name=Stirrer-RW-1000-EQ-GB-240V

or

http://www.dm-tools.co.uk/product.php/site/froogle/sn/MAKUT120L

rather than a normal drill?

We use a makita sds drill, with a normal chuck and paddle. Which is ok but it's slowly ruining the drill. A mixing drill is about 4th in priority on our tool wish list!


----------



## Rustbucket (May 22, 2009)

TNTSERVICES said:


> So it's just recent then....hmmm interesting...can't wait to see what they do to it.


B&D bought Delta/Porter Cable/Devilbiss in 2004. They already owned DeWalt at that time, and decided that DeWalt was their "Pro" grade, and B&D was their homeowner grade and slotted the Porter Cable into the "Serious DIY'er" category. There was even a press release at some point stating this. Since then, most of the manufacturing has moved to Mexico. Really disappointing.


----------



## Irishslave (Jun 20, 2010)

dibs16 said:


> Yeah, PC was a total different company 14 yrs ago. Go to lowes and check out their tools you won't be all that impressed


 Ain't that the truth. years ago I was a porter cable fan. I noticed their quality dive over the last 10 or so years. I bought their cordless circular 19.2 volt about 6 or 7 years ago didn't last 2 years with moderate use. Paid $300. Now those 19.2 batteries and chargers are discontinued so the saw is useless. Milwaukee not what it used to be either


----------



## HandyHails (Feb 28, 2009)

I was just talking to an electrician yesterday who bought a new set of PC a few months ago. He told me that the refuse to work when it gets like 40 degrees outside. He has to rub them w/ his hands to get the drill to work at all. That is LI also. I wonder if they are just that crappy or if they have a protection mechanism in them. Either way that kinda sucks if you gotta work outside w/ the things in the cold.


----------

